# Choosing a substrate



## gratts (27 Jun 2008)

Hey all, I'm redoing a small 20L tank, and want to get things right from the off!
I'm wondering what substrates people would recommend? I need about 3L/KG, and have therefore ruled out ecocomplete because I'd be using less than 1/3 of a bag and have no use for the rest.
As far as I can see my choices are: 
ADA Aqua Soil - 3L 
JBL AquaBasis plus - 2.5L
TetraPlant Complete Substrate - 2.8kg
Tropica Plant Substrate - 2.5L

So yeah, any clear winners out of these, or recommendations?
Also, I have no intention of covering it with silica sand or anything, so are any of these unsuitable for using exclusively?

Also looking at an 11W Arcadia Arc Pod, which would give me 2.5WPG. Is this the best option for me, lightwise? Is there anything better for the same price, or anything just as good for a cheaper price?
Would that level of light be sufficient for HC Cuba, with good CO2 and ferts?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2008)

When it comes to substarte if price is not really an issue go with the ADA Aquasoils


----------



## gratts (27 Jun 2008)

Well it's ~Â£12, so only Â£4 more than the others, which seems alright if it's the bees knees!

I just had a look on the ADA website and 3L is $12 in America, half the price, madness.

Is there any difference between Amazonia and say, Malaya?


----------



## GreenNeedle (27 Jun 2008)

malaya is a lighter colour. not sure if it has different chemicals in it?


----------



## gratts (27 Jun 2008)

Apparantly Amazonia is richer in nutrients and reduces pH and kH more than the other two..Think I'll opt for that then! 

Is 11W of lighting sufficient for a 20L tank? The most demanding plants I'll have are probably lilaeopsis brasiliensis and Hemianthus callitrichoides..


----------



## sanj (3 Jul 2008)

AS I would say from my research, I have chosen Malaya mainly becuase i dont want it to alter the water chemistry too much.


----------

